# welche größe?



## johanna07 (22. November 2009)

bin gerade zu dem entschluß gekommmen mir ein 09er vertex rsl 50 zu holen. kann mir einer ne´n tipp geben welche größe da für mich am besten wäre?

ich bin 187 cm groß, meine innenschrittlänge ist 92 cm,  torso 62 cm und armlänge ist 70cm. hab´s mal auf der canyonseite in dieses programm eingegeben und das sagt mir  größe L wäre richtig. kann mir da einer was zu sagen und wenn die L passen sollte was wäre das dann bei größenangabe in zoll?

lg thomas


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. November 2009)

ist bei dir etwa canyon, rocky? 

Canyon's haben eine ganz andere Geometrie.
Das ist wie bei Scott und Rocky... Scott baut viel kleinere Rahmen zb. größe M als Rocky.

Ausprobieren bringt dir sicher mehr... aber bei 1,87m würde ich auch sagen L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2009)

johanna07 schrieb:


> bin gerade zu dem entschluß gekommmen mir ein 09er vertex rsl 50 zu holen. kann mir einer ne´n tipp geben welche größe da für mich am besten wäre?
> 
> ich bin 187 cm groß, meine innenschrittlänge ist 92 cm, torso 62 cm und armlänge ist 70cm. hab´s mal auf der canyonseite in dieses programm eingegeben und das sagt mir größe L wäre richtig. kann mir da einer was zu sagen und wenn die L passen sollte was wäre das dann bei größenangabe in zoll?
> 
> lg thomas


 
wenn Du Trail-lastig fährst nimm ein "M", wobei Du dann schon bei 427 Sitzrohrlänge Probleme mit der Sattelstützenlänge bekommst, wenn Du Strecken- Marathon-lastig unterwegs bist, dann nimm ein "L"
cu RK


----------



## johanna07 (23. November 2009)

danke erstmal. 
 also ich würde das  bike eher im  CC und marathonbereich einsetzen.
eine frage noch. wieviel zoll entspricht eigentlich die  größe L ?

lg thomas


----------



## Nofaith (23. November 2009)

Die Zollgrösse kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Hab das Vertex-Team RSL an den RockyDays im KWT kurz in M & L gefahren und muss sagen das mir das L besser gepasst hat. Meine Schrittlänge ist 89cm bei einer Körpergrösse von 1.83m. Hatte auch noch kurz mit dem Team-Fahrer geschnackt, der riet mir auch zum L wenn's den ein RSL sein sollt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Die Zollgrösse kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Hab das Vertex-Team RSL an den RockyDays im KWT kurz in M & L gefahren und muss sagen das mir das L besser gepasst hat. Meine Schrittlänge ist 89cm bei einer Körpergrösse von 1.83m. Hatte auch noch kurz mit dem Team-Fahrer geschnackt, der riet mir auch zum L wenn's den ein RSL sein sollt.


 
ein Indiz dafür, das die Oberrohrlänge nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als die Sitzrohrlänge.......
ein "L" hat eine ca. Sitzrohrlänge von 19-19,5 Zoll
Die Oberrohrlänge in Verbindung mit dem Radstand, sprich den Winkel sind wesentlich für die Laufeigenschaften eines Bikes verantwortlich.


----------



## rockyrichter (25. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ungefähr Deine Maße (Schrittlänge) bin aber 5cm grösser.
Ich habe jetzt mein 2tes Rocky in 20,5 Zoll gekauft. (Grösste Größe)
Passt optimal, wobei ich eher ein Allmountain/Tourer bin. Müsste aber für das Vertex auch passen.
Am besten: Probesitzen/fahren.
Ach ja, den Sattel muss ich schon ziemlich ausfahren.

Gruss


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2009)

20,5 ist zu groß


----------

